# Wrong Version of PHP



## captcurrent (Apr 19, 2019)

I have found discussion on my issue but its usally has to do with PHP5  versus PHP7.     When I run `php -i`  my systems reports i am runnng PHP 7.2.17.     When i chesk from Apache using a `phpinfo()`  I am apache is running 7.3.2.     The use of libphp5.so versus libphp7.so  seems to be the usual casue but I am using libphp7.so and I have found no way to ensure that Apache uses the proper version.  Both the Command line (`php --ini`) and the Apache report that they are using the same php.ini.    Suggestions?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 19, 2019)

Look at the version of mod_php* package. That's the version of the Apache module. This version has to be the same as your php* packages. It's likely you have www/mod_php73 and lang/php72 installed which is causing the discrepancy. All mod_php7* Apache modules resolve to libphp7.so which is somewhat annoying. 

Note that the default version is PHP 7.2 at the moment.


----------



## captcurrent (Apr 19, 2019)

on the mark    thanks for helping you bonarian cousins


----------

